# Dbol only cycle



## Hillz1982 (Mar 18, 2017)

New here, have been reading forums for a while and doing lots of research, and have chosen to do the unpopular dbol only cycle.

I'm 4 days in running 20mg a day, placebo or not ,today i felt pretty amazing in the gym today. I plan on going up to 30mg a day but no higher than that just to see how my body reacts, and I'll run this for 5 weeks total. I have nolvadex for PCT and I'm not using an AI.

I've suffered with anxiety for a few years but i really do have it under control for the most part, and it doesn't affect me day-to-day. I am feeling a little foggy at the moment with pretty bad short term memory loss, which doesn't help my job as an engineer. Any guys here prone to anxiety with similar symptoms? It could just be the anticipation of the drug i guess. I'm not expecting my estrogen to be affected much at all at this point, so not putting it down to that just yet.

Also again with the anxiety and nolvadex, any guys here have troubles?

Cheers lads.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Hillz1982 said:


> New here, have been reading forums for a while and doing* lots of research,* and have chosen to do the unpopular dbol only cycle.
> 
> I'm 4 days in running 20mg a day, placebo or not ,today i felt pretty amazing in the gym today. I plan on going up to 30mg a day but no higher than that just to see how my body reacts, and I'll run this for 5 weeks total. I have nolvadex for PCT and *I'm not using an AI.*
> 
> ...


 Yeah, you obviously done lots of research.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I've done a few dbol only cycles many years ago. It gave me gyno. The current school of thought is run 20mg nolva throughout the cycle but personally I'd wait for gyno signs before I did. With that said, bear in mind that nolva takes the best part of a month to kick in which is probably why it's recommended that you run it throughout.

Anxiety and nolva is a difficult one. The problem is most who take it are women with breast cancer. Having cancer, as you might expect, can make people anxious, so it's difficult to gauge if the nolva is causative. It definitely causes brain fog. I've not taken it personally but my wife does as she's had breast cancer.

You will feel great when you first start taking dbol as it gives a mild to medium amphetamine like high. You'll build up tolerance to this and it will (rather unfortunately) pass.


----------

